# Proxy nicht erkannt



## abdelkarim (10. November 2009)

ich bin auf meine ip adresse  gestoßen und auf einmal zeigt alles  außer dass der
Proxy nicht erkannt iat 
Warum und  wie kann ich das noch erkennen und wie weit ist das wichtg
Danke


----------



## abdelkarim (10. November 2009)

leute 
noch wach


----------



## PC Heini (11. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ich versteh Deine Frage nicht.
Die IP kann fest oder automatisch bezogen werden. Je nach konfiguration. Die Proxy muss von Hand eingegeben werden und die erhälst Du von Deinem Internetanbieter.


----------



## abdelkarim (11. November 2009)

Also die IP-Adresse ändert sich jedes Mal. ist das normal ?

Die Proxy.wie solldas aussehen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## PC Heini (11. November 2009)

Ja, die IP wechselt, wenn sie automatisch bezogen wird. Wenn Du ne feste hättest, wärs immer die gleiche. Dies würde dann mit dem Proxyserver zusammenhängen.
Mehr dazu hier; http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_(Rechnernetz)


----------

